# I'm gonna build a wall



## GM (3 Jun 2020)

Yes, nothing on the scale of Mr Trumps. Just a 750mm high brick wall with a pier each end at the front of my house. Anyone had experience of building over tree roots? I don't want to damage the roots, so I was thinking of a concrete pier each side of the root and span a lintel across as part of the foundation. Something similar to this which I found on the web. Thanks in advance!...


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2020)

How many roots - these have a tendancy to grow and may disturb your wall after few years. Any option of cutting them out ?


----------



## GM (3 Jun 2020)

fossyant said:


> How many roots - these have a tendancy to grow and may disturb your wall after few years. Any option of cutting them out ?




There's one root that seems to be the problem, it's cracked the original wall, hence the new one. I definitely don't want to cut any roots out, it not my tree. I think I'd be in trouble with the council if I did.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> There's one root that seems to be the problem, it's cracked the original wall, hence the new one. I definitely don't want to cut any roots out, it not my tree. I think I'd be in trouble with the council if I did.


Stop the footings either side of the roots (allow for future root expansion) and then bridge over the gap with a lovely sensuous arch, _comme ca_....

..._O





oh la la_...


----------



## sheddy (3 Jun 2020)

Will you be ok with people sitting on it ?


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jun 2020)

sheddy said:


> Will you be ok with people sitting on it ?


…….





or smoking on it.....


----------



## GM (3 Jun 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Stop the footings either side of the roots (allow for future root expansion) and then bridge over the gap with a lovely sensuous arch, _comme ca_....
> 
> ..._O
> View attachment 527298
> ...




Wow. I like that, a work of art! I don't think mine will be as grand as that.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Wow. I like that, a work of art! I don't think mine will be as grand as that.


I've never tried an arch, but I think with some simple timber formwork, it's pretty simple.


----------



## GM (3 Jun 2020)

sheddy said:


> Will you be ok with people sitting on it ?




Haven't thought of that, might have to put some railings on it!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Haven't thought of that, might have to put some railings on it!


Half round coping stones will stop passers-by sleeping on it..


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jun 2020)

Who wants to sleep on top of a wall that's probably little more than a foot wide???


----------



## Rocky (3 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Haven't thought of that, might have to put some railings on it!


Watch out for Tulisa cycling by and deciding to stop and stare through the railings.......(not that you or I have ever done that to her)


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jun 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Who wants to sleep on top of a wall that's probably little more than a foot wide???


Every cat in the street, I suppose.


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Jun 2020)

Having never laid a brick in my life, (yes I know that's clearly obvious), I built this wall around 14 years ago, and it's still standing, and more importantly retaining what it needs to retain, so I say go for it.






I didn't have any roots to contend with though.

I actually bought a BRICKY to use, but because I didn't have a cavity in it I couldn't use it as it couldn't lie flat on top of the brick course, if that makes sense. So apart from setting a string level at the first course I ended up doing it all by eye.

Will it win any prizes? Nope. Do I care a jot? Absolutely nope


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jun 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Every cat in the street, I suppose.


Is that a smoking cat, or a mere feline cat?


----------



## GM (3 Jun 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I've never tried an arch, but I think with some simple timber formwork, it's pretty simple.



Yes, I wouldn't mind having a go at that. I'm not a brick layer, but I do enjoy brick laying I find it rewarding!



Brompton Bruce said:


> Watch out for Tulisa cycling by and deciding to stop and stare through the railings.......(not that you or I have ever done that to her)



Ha Ha, haven't been up that way for a while, you've given me an idea of where to go tomorrow


----------



## Rocky (3 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Ha Ha, haven't been up that way for a while, you've given me an idea of where to go tomorrow


Enjoy the ride


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jun 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Is that a smoking cat, or a mere feline cat?


The Stray Cats


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Jun 2020)

As said up thread, small lintle over the root if you cant or wont chop it.
If the tree is fully matured it shouldn't cause any more trouble...unless a gale force wind lifts it

Use a engineering brick damp course and a semi engineering brick in the wall as that will resist frost better and be stronger.

Quite expensive building a 9" wall so be prepared for a wow moment..


----------



## GM (13 Oct 2020)

GM said:


> Yes, nothing on the scale of Mr Trumps. Just a 750mm high brick wall with a pier each end at the front of my house. Anyone had experience of building over tree roots? I don't want to damage the roots, so I was thinking of a concrete pier each side of the root and span a lintel across as part of the foundation. Thanks in advance!...




A bit of a late update, here's a before and after photo. I finished the wall back in early July, I was hoping that the council would repair the pavement before I took the photo, but no just a shoddy repair with tarmac.
Not to bad for an old chippy if I say so myself! ...


----------



## bikingdad90 (13 Oct 2020)

Very smart. Mortarting is very relaxing.


----------



## Beebo (13 Oct 2020)

GM said:


> A bit of a late update, here's a before and after photo. I finished the wall back in early July, I was hoping that the council would repair the pavement before I took the photo, but no just a shoddy repair with tarmac.
> Not to bad for an old chippy if I say so myself! ...
> 
> View attachment 552149
> ...


Very nice. 
Shame about the tarmac.


----------

